
Visual Kanban Task Board with Email Flow - MilaChervenkova
Hey, guys and girls,
here is Mila and I am trying to get some feedback on a product, which we think that might be a game changer to the way you transform your inbox to an &#x27;inbox 0&#x27; dream.<p>Flow-e turns your Gmail or Office365 inbox to a Visual Task Board.<p>Anyone who tries it will be more than welcome to give its feedback and we will make our best to listen and make the appropriate changes.<p>Here is a link to our product Flow-e - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flow-e.com<p>Cheers,
Mila
======
PaulHoule
How about Fastmail?

